# I have a Large amazon sword root system, if i want to move plant...



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

It should not really cause any problems. I look at it as it decays just being more nutrients for the plants to feed off of. Sword plants are big root feeders anyway.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I have had it cause anaerobic spots in sand. My current method is to just pull firmly and very slowly and deal with the aftermath.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Just remove the plant and roots from the sub completely and trim the roots to about 2". Replant where you want it. It's more work and cloudy water but ots the proper way to do it.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

You could always just push the sword all the way back keeping the roots under the substrate. You'll kick up some debris and poop though.

-Gordon


----------



## JSA (Jun 3, 2011)

Do the move and perform an water change afterwards to reduce the stirred up mess. Maybe also make sure of fresh carbon in the filter to clean up the particulates in the water.

I HAVE had this very situation create water quality problems.

Julia


----------



## gillie (Jun 13, 2010)

gordonrichards said:


> You could always just push the sword all the way back keeping the roots under the substrate. You'll kick up some debris and poop though.
> 
> -Gordon


I did this years ago in my 55 and all the plants in half the tank shifted:hihi:


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I've had to deal with a couple massive swords in the past (and have another adventure coming). I can never seem to find that right species that will grow close to my water surface without sticking a foot out of the tank, or covering the whole surface.

You just have to pull it out. It's going to leave roots and root hairs behind, and I don't think there's much you can do about it unless you pull out a large amount of substrate.

If you have large grained substrate (Flourite, etc.) the rotting roots won't hurt anything. Under sand may be a different story. I don't know how much tearing up the roots will affect the plant, but swords are extremely hardy, so I doubt it will have any problem bouncing back (I've always had to remove rather than just move them).


----------

